
India’s digital payments industry will grow to $500.0B by 2020 [pdf] - Stephen_T
http://image-src.bcg.com/BCG_COM/BCG-Google%20Digital%20Payments%202020-July%202016_tcm21-39245.pdf
======
nathancahill
Superpower by 2020?

